# Has anyone had a fear of hurting someone?



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

When dp comes strong and you dont feel like yourself, has anyone been afriad of acting out of character and hurting yourself or someone you love? Ive never been violent, but I have a fear of turning into someone else and hurting or killing someone. It disturbs me to even write this or think like this. I need help with opinions. Anything you can add.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

yes i have this. its OCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Albert Fish said:


> yes i have this. its OCD


He's right, it's just OCD. Many of us have had thoughts like this. Actually I'm sure many people without DP/DR have also had these kind of thoughts.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely.....It caused me awful anxiety and panic attacks.I was always afraid of hurting myself so I never wanted to be alone.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

everyone thanks for replying


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes concrete these thoughts are called intrusive thoughts. They come in different forms, and only make you feel scared because of the anxiety associated with them. Everyone has these thoughts, it's just people without anxiety can dismiss them as just stupid thoughts.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

I get that 24/7. It's more so myself than someone else. It's hard for me to be around my friends, family or pets sometimes. The thoughts come along with an urge. It's like restraining myself. Its as if the thought was in my mind super fast...and my body reacted to it super fast. It's more like Pure-O for me cause I don't do rituals and such. My mind is obsessed with me harming myself...and fantasizes about ways of doing it. I don't think it's depression because I'm a happy person. Its scares the S*** out of me! and it's as if a little demon lives in my mind...causing me to ruminate over these thoughts. So super sucks. It's way worse than DP in my opinion. The anxiety is the "What If's" I do that.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> Definitely.....It caused me awful anxiety and panic attacks.I was always afraid of hurting myself so I never wanted to be alone.


This is me to a T.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I have this fear mildly but when my dp/dr was bad I had a HUGE fear of hurting my mom and I told the doctor and she was like "do you have any plans of hurting her?" Kind of made me feel worse...


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I sometimes have thoughts like that, I had one today, they really make me feel creeped out.

I know it's kind of an OCD thing, a lot of people get it.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

These thoughts are typical with severe anxiety. They are generally referred to as obsessive or intrusive thoughts. Remember they are just frightening thoughts and not desires!! When your anxiety decreases so will the thoughts. I promise.


----------

